# Makin a knife



## cathead (Mar 24, 2022)

Yesterday I helped a friend install a Log Wizard on a Stihl chain saw and we used an old bar for the project.  A log Wizard is 
a small planer mounted on the front of a chain saw.  This morning the front end of the bar was laying left over in the shop
so I decided to try make something out of it.  It was an old spot welded Stihl blade and the metal looked like it might be usable
for maybe a knife or something, maybe several knives.  Now, I'm no knife maker so it's all new territory to me.  I chiseled the
welds apart and drilled out the rivets to get to something that could be a blade.  I think it must be some type of chromium steel or
similar by the sparks and the way it was to cut.  It was some pretty hard material and I ended up cutting it with a thin cutoff blade
in my 4.5 inch angle grinder.  My first task was to try to get a good sharp edge and that proved to be quite difficult and took a lot of
hand work to get there.  I used files and several diamond hones in the process as well as a flap wheel on the angle grinder.
I really don't know how this will turn out but at least I will give it a valiant try.  Maybe if times get tough, I will have to do some deer
hunting come fall.  


I'm not sure what I will do for a handle, maybe the deer bone in the photo.  I will likely have to weld on some more metal to
affix a handle.  





Hopefully it will turn into something half way decent deserving of another photo after I get done with it.    Thanks for reading along and have a
good day.


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 24, 2022)

Never heard of a Log Wizard and had to look it up . Pretty cool piece and I need one ......................................I think .


----------



## cathead (Mar 24, 2022)

I use my Log Wizard mostly to debark logs where the band saw blade enters the wood, a handy tool. .


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 24, 2022)

cathead said:


> I use my Log Wizard mostly to debark logs where the band saw blade enters the wood, a handy tool. .


I take it you have a saw mill ?


----------



## cathead (Mar 24, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> I take it you have a saw mill ?


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 24, 2022)

Well , yes you do !   Looking good too . I hope a Woodland Mills is in the works for me soon for up in the Adirondacks .


----------



## brino (Mar 24, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> Never heard of a Log Wizard and had to look it up . Pretty cool piece and I need one ......................................I think .


Isn't that how a guy ends up with two houses crammed with tools? 

Brian


----------



## Aukai (Mar 24, 2022)

And a barn....


----------



## aliva (Mar 24, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> Never heard of a Log Wizard and had to look it up . Pretty cool piece and I need one ......................................I think .


I think I would be wearing chainsaw pants when using that


----------



## cathead (Mar 24, 2022)

There is no kick back with the Log Wizard planer so pretty safe to use.  It pulls forward so it is very easy to maintain control.


----------



## cathead (Mar 25, 2022)

The wind is blowing and it's spitting snow so a good day to work on the knife.  I'm not totally proud of the looks of
it but it's functional enough and holds a keen edge to my surprise.  Also not sure about the wicked hook on the
end but I can remove it if I decide I don't like it.  The copper was some secondary winding on the old Miller CP200 welder
that I scrapped so I shaped and welded it a bit for a hand protector.  For now it will be OK and I intend to test
it out in the kitchen.  I still have more material so may attempt another one later.  
	

		
			
		

		
	





Like Joe Py says: I'm out.


----------



## cathead (Mar 27, 2022)

This morning I finished another one using the deer femur.
	

		
			
		

		
	




I used an acetylene torch to melt the copper wire into a usable shape.  I can see where this is addicting.


----------



## francist (Mar 27, 2022)

I really like the looks of the copper on that second one.


----------



## brino (Mar 27, 2022)

I have had surprising success (given my lack of experience) with testing TIG welding copper.
I used regular 14-gauge house wiring as filler.

Brian


----------



## cathead (Mar 28, 2022)

An acetylene torch is what I have been using.  It's amazing to see the heat conductivity as the whole part
gets red hot before it will start to melt much.  I could TIG too but am low on argon at the moment.


----------



## cathead (Mar 28, 2022)

This morning I made one more knife from the remnants of the old chain saw bar.   It was spot welded
together so the blade ends up with some divots.  This one would be good in the kitchen probably.



















Kitchen tested, works great.


----------

